# Pigeon Pix :)



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

A few months ago I "adopted" last year's oops babies and their parents, extra birds from my neighbor Lou Arcuri's loft (they still live there, but they're mine; I earn their room & board by helping out with all the birds) There are 16 so far, but I may need to adopt more partners, depending how many of the young birds turn out to be hens ... 

I've added the pix to my album here

Bonus pic: Big Snow!


----------

